# Good printer for Rs. 7000



## rdx_halo (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a noob about Printers. I'm planning to buy a Printer for my personal e-books, digital camera pictures and documents printing. Can you guys please suggest a reliable and good quality printer. My budget is 7000/-.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys please advice. I'm still waiting.


----------



## saswat23 (May 2, 2013)

How often will you be printing?


----------



## bajaj151 (May 4, 2013)

Buy Epson L110 (company fitted ink tank system), comes under 7k

Epson L110


----------



## rdx_halo (May 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> How often will you be printing?



I will be printing 100-150 pages atmost in a month. 

I want a printer with refilling option. Can Epson L110 (company fitted ink tank system), be refilled locally? 
Please Help guys.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2013)

^^ You just have to buy ink bottles and fill the ink on you own


----------



## rdx_halo (May 16, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^ You just have to buy ink bottles and fill the ink on you own



Thanks, but the printer will be mostly used by my father. So I would prefer cartridges rather than ink tanks. Are HP printers good?


----------



## TechnoHolic (May 16, 2013)

Get HP ink advantage 3525. It's a wireless printer. Recently bought @7.46 k (vat included from vedant). Very good for documents and not best for photos but if you like to print lab quality photo try HP Photosmart series. 3525 has 4 catridges..colors cost 270 each, black 410 (size of back catridge is more than color ones) and remember if you refill your catridges you'll void the warranty.


----------

